# Mixing Gulps



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

It's possible this has been asked before so forgive me for asking again:
Can ALL Gulp baits(shrimp, mullet, sand fleas, peeler crabs, etc) be stored in the same container? I've read colors of the SAME type bait don't bleed but was unsure if I could mix the different types in the same container. I had some bags leak this winter & figured I'd be better off putting them all in 1 container with some new juice. Just didn't want to mix & make a shrimp smell like a mullet or a mullet like a shrimp Appreciate any advice & I can't wait to get back out and use them...........


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I mix them in 1 container and have had no problems with them.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Yup you can throw them all together, ive had all of mine in one jug for over a year and they worked great my last trip.
Mixing gulp with other plastics would probably cause some issues though.

All my gulps have always smelled pretty much the same for me, as in bad, I don't know if there is a difference in scents between them.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Great thread! I'd imagine that fresh and salt water baits have to be kept separate?

What about the "400X" stuff. Is that in a separate class?

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Never really used Gulp so I can't help about mixing. What I am curious about is how well does the Gulp Mullet or Shrimp work for Flounder?


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Wkndfishlife said:


> Never really used Gulp so I can't help about mixing. What I am curious about is how well does the Gulp Mullet or Shrimp work for Flounder?


I also mix gulps and have had no problems. I've had good luck with flounder/drum using Gulp Shrimp. I've also heard great things about the mullet but I haven't given it a try yet.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Every trout guy.or just about.that I fish with has a gulp container in their bag along with several bags of assorted flavors to match the hatch that day..I also carry the gulp spray..once a tail needs refreshing or is not working into the container..spray works on tails in between casts or to refill the container. .I use the menhaden flavor spray but the container has a secret sauce of all the drippings from used bags.menhaden oil.spray.whatever else that came along..all that said and I still didnt catch a keeper trout in the fall..but that was most likely due to angler error. .


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

I emailed Berkley and asked about the difference in Salt and Fresh water Gulp. 
The answear I got was the Salt water Gulp had a slightly tougher compound 
than the Fresh water Gulp. The juice is basicly the same. I use Fresh and Salt
water Gulp interchangably. I have had some good luck with fresh water worms
in Salt water. The only colors that have I dont like to mix are the very darks
"black, dark green" and very lights "white, chartrouse" they have discolored on me 
but only after months in the same container "although they did still catch fish".


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

I just wish they would come up with a pail that could easily be resealed with no leaks.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

bogeyman71 said:


> I just wish they would come up with a pail that could easily be resealed with no leaks.


What he said... the lids pop off terribly and god forbid you get that junk spilt inside your bag or truck....


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

bogeyman71 said:


> I just wish they would come up with a pail that could easily be resealed with no leaks.


I have seen boxes made for holding gulp with the juice at some of my local tackleshops. But did a quick search on Bass Pro and found this. But I know there are other systems out there. 

http://www.basspro.com/Plano-Liquabait-Locker-Tackle-System-Deep-4641/product/10211185/


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Good stuff guys, thanks for the input! As far as catching flounder, I've had success with the chartreuse 4" mullet on a jig head here in Virginia. Bluefish like them too but just the tail; -) gonna have to try the menhaden oil too


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's my Gulp catch. 21" flounder


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Loki said:


> I emailed Berkley and asked about the difference in Salt and Fresh water Gulp.
> The answear I got was the Salt water Gulp had a slightly tougher compound
> than the Fresh water Gulp. The juice is basicly the same.


Loki: Your the man! Thanks for the info.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

I tried mixing shrimp with mullet and my mullet smelled like shrimp and my shrimp smelled like mullet :/


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't break the seal on the tubs, just cut an x in the middle and the tubs won't leak.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

dawgfsh said:


> Don't break the seal on the tubs, just cut an x in the middle and the tubs won't leak.


Saw a guy on the planks in Avon last year and he made it a point to ask if anyone was done with their berkley "juice" to please give the container with the juice to him. I asked what he was doing with it and he said he drops the juice into contianers and puts them out in the sun on hot days and gets it hot then takes cheap zoom lures that he gets cold in the fridge and then drops the cold lures into the hot/warm berkley juice and they soak up the scent juice and cost a fraction of the cost of the berkley baits.

He was catching so he might be on to something.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Alexy said:


> Saw a guy on the planks in Avon last year and he made it a point to ask if anyone was done with their berkley "juice" to please give the container with the juice to him. I asked what he was doing with it and he said he drops the juice into contianers and puts them out in the sun on hot days and gets it hot then takes cheap zoom lures that he gets cold in the fridge and then drops the cold lures into the hot/warm berkley juice and they soak up the scent juice and cost a fraction of the cost of the berkley baits.
> 
> He was catching so he might be on to something.


i wont say other baits will not take some of the scent of gulp juice but
they will only take a very small fraction of what the gulp baits do. other baits are plastic
and absorb very little while gulp is a type of latex based material. try putting another 
plastic bait out beside a gulp bait for a few hours in the sun. the plastic bait will look just
like it did when you put it there but the gulp bait will only be about 1/2 its original size. thats
how much juice the gulps will absorb and how little the others do. as for containers, i use "NALGENE"
bottles to store my gulp baits you can get them in many different sizes and they will not leak.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Loki said:


> i wont say other baits will not take some of the scent of gulp juice but
> they will only take a very small fraction of what the gulp baits do. other baits are plastic
> and absorb very little while gulp is a type of latex based material. try putting another
> plastic bait out beside a gulp bait for a few hours in the sun. the plastic bait will look just
> ...



That is a great idea. I have several nalgene bottles at the house that are just sitting around collecting dust. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Sometimes I mix a gulp of beer with a gulp of whiskey, oh wait. nevermind.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

My email to Berkley:
I have 2 questions concerning Gulp. I have a large container of Gulp Bloodworm with only a few left but quite a bit of juice. I also have several partial packages of the Gulp 4" swimming mullet. 1. Can I use the juice from the bloodworm on the swimming mullet (pearl white) with out any degradation to the swimming mullet? 
2. Is the juice the same?

The Berkely reply:
“You can mix with no problem, unless you have a specific scent, then you may not want to mix them.
Berkley Customer Service”

They didn’t answer my second question, is the juice the same?


----------

